# Linear Slide/Knob for Crossfade



## derstefmitf (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey Folks,

so just a quick question to be sure. When I want to script a crossfade for close and far mic positions (different groups) and the knob should be linear, do I need to use Big Bob's Math Library? Is there no other way to achieve a simple, linear crossfade between two different groups, without the volume drop in the middle position? 

Thanks and Merry Christmas!!! o-[][]-o


----------



## mk282 (Dec 23, 2013)

You could try using modulation shapers for the modulator driving the volume knobs in the Amplifier section (usually Constant modulator or MIDI CC modulator).


----------



## derstefmitf (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

thanks, that's a good idea. I'll try that as soon as possible. 
Actually I should tell you more details about my NKI. So I have a concept which includes 5 different instruments within my NKI, in my case 5 different key instruments. Each one has his own volume knob (besides Solo/Mute buttons and pan), which are assigned to the amplifier of the specific groups. This works all fine. 
Now I want a slider or knob to be able to adjust the relation between room and close sample groups, but not for each instrument individually, so in total.

I got it working, but not really in a linear way. Maybe I just need to modify the range in which the knob influence the amplifier volume.


----------

